# Uber riders with consistently bad ratings will be banned



## KITT (Mar 28, 2017)

https://www.news.com.au/technology/...s/news-story/24703fe66cc8df3db04e2b4325b11388

Do you think they will do the same for Uber Eats in the future? Ban restaurants and customers with bad ratings.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

WE can only hope. Uber will do anything BUT increase driver earnings


----------



## Sammy3068 (Feb 6, 2018)

KITT said:


> https://www.news.com.au/technology/...s/news-story/24703fe66cc8df3db04e2b4325b11388
> 
> Do you think they will do the same for Uber Eats in the future? Ban restaurants and customers with bad ratings.


This is just a marketing strategy, to tell pax hey, we are getting busy it is driver market .


----------

